# الكود العربي في تطبيق السلامة الهندسية



## mahmoud salam (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته
ارجو ان تساعدوني في الحصول على الكود العربي الخاص بتطبيق السلامة في المشاريع الانشائية
كما ارجو ان تمدوني بكل المواقع والمراجع التي تخص تطبيق السلامة في معامل صنع الخرسانة الاسفلتية المستخدمة في تبليط الطرق
ولكم مني فائق الشكر والتقدير على هذا الموقع الناجح
وتأكدو ان زكاة العلم نشره

السلام عليكم
لم يرد الي اي جواب من اي عضو او مشرف على طلبي.........لماذا

ارجو ان تمدوني بكل ما تعرفونه عن اسلوب تطبيق انظمة ادارة السلامة في معامل الخرسانة الاسفلتية التي تستخدم في رصف وتبليط الطرق
مع شكري وامتناني


----------



## ايمن حسين (4 فبراير 2010)

وهل يوجد كود عربى فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## sayed00 (4 فبراير 2010)

كود عربى ؟؟ و الله دة حلم نريد ان يتحقق


----------

